# Buyer's guide



## zim (Jun 1, 2018)

Links to Buyer's guide not working?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2018)

They don't work for me either.

It may be in the process of upgrade, you can drop a message to canonrumors about it.


----------



## zim (Jun 2, 2018)

Done, cheers


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2018)

I have no idea what's going on. I've sent a ticket to the developer.


----------



## zim (Jun 3, 2018)

working now thanks devs!


----------

